# Fab Chunky Heels!



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 12, 2008)

Lately we've been noticing a whole bunch of beautiful wide-heeled shoes next to the more traditional, pointy-toed pencil-heeled designer fare. The heels are generally pretty high – all of the ones below are 3" or more – so you won't feel like you're clopping around in those frumpy low-heeled chunky loafers that cast a shadow over the early '90s. Below, five choices that would work well with wide-leg pants, bootcut jeans or as the don't-mess-with-me punctuation mark at the bottom of a clean-lined cocktail dress.







These Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals ($440) have a linen-and-leather upper, translating the heavier chunky-heeled look seamlessly into springtime.






While we swore off Juicy Couture's sweatsuits a long, long time ago (nobody knows I'm wearing the sweatpants around my apartment, right?), we love the rich look and snug elastic heel support of their Mariska pump ($275).






This open-toed t-strap pump ($99.95) comes in the most appealing royal blue color; the elegant double t-strap balances out the thick heel.






While the heel is a bit thinner than the others, this Prada pump ($475) still has enough substance – not to mention the hidden platform – to make these shoes an object of desire, even with a 4" heel.






The sculpted metallic heel on these patent leather pumps ($275) adds some interest to a trend that's been re-imagined every which way since the fall.

Source


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the blue pair.


----------



## Saja (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the solid black pair, but not a fan of the rest.


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 12, 2008)

personally I don't like the chunky heel.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 12, 2008)

Eh, I don't like any of those..


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the ones by juicy..


----------



## erijane (Apr 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the solid black pair, but not a fan of the rest. On the topic of heels i just saw this book "How to walk in high heels"at:How to Walk in High Heels: The reviews, consumer reports &amp; videos

looks like a fun read anyone- here already read this one?


----------



## monniej (Apr 14, 2008)

i love a chunky heel! reminds of my fav shoes from the 70s!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Apr 14, 2008)

I cant get into the chunky heels.. theyre cute but I just cant get excited about them. Though the 2nd last pair is pretty cute..reminds me of something for work.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Apr 15, 2008)

I like the Marc Jacobs least. 

They're all gorgeous though.


----------



## aney (Apr 15, 2008)

They are ok but I'm not exactly a fan!


----------



## monniej (Apr 16, 2008)

how about this for a chuncky heel! i love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the chunky heel but I think it's perfect for work.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 2, 2008)

i love chunky heels!!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (May 2, 2008)

My latest in a chunky heel.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jacky Lucent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My latest in a chunky heel. very cute!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 3, 2008)

*I loved them all *


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

i'm not a huge fan of the chunky heel. call me a chauvinist if you will, but there's something so pretty and feminine about a teetering stiletto. that said, as long as the heel has a little shape to it and not just a block then it's ok.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

I don't mind a chunky heel, but I didn't really love any of the ones pictured.


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2008)

Can't say any of them are really doing it for me, and I am fan of chunky heels.


----------



## jessiej78 (May 8, 2008)

I CAN'T wear anything that is not either chunky or a wedge- the high pointy heels kill my feet!! I like most of those shoes..


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

I quite like the bottom two


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the chuncky heel a little. But it will be in and out of style as fast as the last time they were in and out of style. I will continue to work with my stilettos.


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, I love it! They look so much easier to walk in and have real presence. The only thing is they must be so loud to clomp around in..


----------



## muni (Oct 10, 2008)

i like the last one really cool


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the second


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the blue and the sculpted metallic. The turquoise looking one is ok but I don't like the color.


----------

